
Safer, smarter blockchain contracts with Pact - lkrubner
https://medium.com/kadena-io/safer-smarter-contracts-with-pact-e86b9ccaca9f
======
lkrubner
What strikes me is how carefully they've thought about the problems with
Ethereum, and other blockchain technologies. They deliberately make sure that
Pact is NOT Turing complete, so they can avoid some of the hacks that took
place with Ethereum. They emphasize a declarative style. And yet they also
make it so the contracts can be fairly upgraded.

And they've also solved the bandwidth problems that technologies like Bitcoin
were facing.

I knew nothing about these people, at all, I'd never even heard of them, till
Sunday, when the CEO came to a party I was having at my place in NYC. But then
I got interested, so I've been reading their blog posts. The more I read about
them the more I think this might be the startup that's come up with the
answers to some of the problems that other blockchain technologies were
facing.

